# another thread titled a few questions about Basic



## kallan2105 (19 Jun 2008)

Im going away to St Jean 21 July 2008.  I have a few questions that I have spent some time searching for the answer, so if anyone could help out or point me to a link that I missed it would be helpful.


1. When arriving by plane in _Montreal??_ is there a shuttle to CFLRS or are you to supply your own transportation at your own expense?

2. What are the breaks in between training? I am going 031 Infantry and Im curious if there is time off in between training?

3. Is there leave for holidays? Particularly more so on BIQ because I will be completing BMQ in Oct.(thanksgiving, christmas)

4. What is the menu or food like at BMQ, SQ, BIQ like?(obviously while in the racks and not on exercise)


----------



## dukkadukka (19 Jun 2008)

Hey Kallan, Since we're both leaving on the same day, This is what my recruiting center told me.
 From the airport (this is also included in your joining instructions if you've gotten them yet, I know some haven't (on our bmq date) but I received mine.) Depending on what day, there WILL be a shuttle bus  or an instructor in uniform between certain hours for transportation. I know some depending on what time your flight is, will have to pay a taxi over.  Best bring some pocket money just in case things go wrong.
 From what I've researched, we don't get time off between? (Someone can clarify, here's the posting http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/57257.0.html.) We're posted... somewhere and pretty much 1-3 months after we get to begin SQ then right after BIQ. From what I've been told, (recruiting center) SQ will start basically automatically for me. 

As for your other questions, no clue. I thought everyone (except those overseas obviously) gets 2 weeks or so off? (clarification needed) and I'm pretty sure that I'm not gonna care what the foods gonna be like.  I'm a BIG eater so I'll be so hungry by the time we get to eat I'd eat anything!! 
(pm on the way as well kallan)

(edited to include link)


----------



## chriscalow (19 Jun 2008)

1,  they should have given you instructions at the CFRC, anyway, under normal circumstances, someone should be there to meet you.  Call your recruiter and confirm.

2. Breaks between training are hard to forecast, it all depends on how backlogged the schools are.  To be honest, it's probably best to get it all done and over with, the sooner you get to your unit, the sooner you can feel like a human again, and it will be harder to stay into it if your wasting away on PAT platoon.

3. When courses run over holidays like christmas, there is time given.

4. You will be eating too fast to taste it anyway.  In garrison, and in the field.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Jun 2008)

Reopened, but not for long. If someone wants to help show him where this stuff is, or answer his questions (again) do it quick. Clocks ticking.


----------



## kallan2105 (19 Jun 2008)

Ive spent hours reading all the information this site has to offer.  I have asked these questions (again) because some of the information I have found is a little bit older.

Thanks for your answer Gumby that pretty much sums it up well. As I see you have gone through all this in the last few years.

Alot of threads I have found are directly related to personal situations so I thought I would ask a few questions personally related to me 

Thanks to recceguy for helping me out, it is greatly appreciated.
And thanks to everyone else who replies!

Kevin


----------



## RubberTree (19 Jun 2008)

The food in St Jean...
Everyone complains about the food in St Jean...it is cafeteria food...it is mass produced...it is meant to satisfy the void and keep you running.
It isn't really that bad. There is always salad, always soup, always juice, milk and pop. If you want to eat healthy, you can...if you want to eat grease for 3 months, you can do that too, its your choice.
Don't whine about the food...its not Mom's cooking for sure but its free, its warm, its healthy (if you make the right choices) and there is variety. There will be other things to complain about while you are there...leave the hard working kitchen staff alone...heck, even say please and thank you to them, I'm sure they will appreciate it.

And as stated before...the taste doesn't matter, it won't stay that long in your mouth anyway.


----------



## kallan2105 (19 Jun 2008)

Thats exactly what I wanted to hear. The ability to make your own choices and variety is always nice.

Im a fast eater, and not very picky anyhow, but wasn't sure as to how the food was served.


----------



## blacktriangle (19 Jun 2008)

If its better or equal to Meaford food, I'm sure you will survive.


----------



## newmet (20 Jun 2008)

Ok, here goes...I just got home from basic a month ago so some of this is still fresh .... :crybaby: :crybaby:



			
				kallan2105 said:
			
		

> I'm going away to St Jean 21 July 2008.  I have a few questions that I have spent some time searching for the answer, so if anyone could help out or point me to a link that I missed it would be helpful.
> 
> 
> 1. When arriving by plane in _Montreal??_ is there a shuttle to CFLRS or are you to supply your own transportation at your own expense?
> ...


----------



## fire_guy686 (20 Jun 2008)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> If its better or equal to Meaford food, I'm sure you will survive.



Thinking of that mess brings back bad memories.


----------



## kallan2105 (20 Jun 2008)

thanks everyone for your response.


----------



## smoke (20 Jun 2008)

I was in the meaford mess one time for cadets, Pizza for breakfast definatley a +1


----------



## walrath (22 Jun 2008)

1. Don't count on a bus being there, it might not, so make sure you have 110$ cash for a cab, get a receipt.

2. If you are going infantry chances are your course will start almost immediately after bmq.

3. If you are in the field, no you probably wont get time off. But otherwise you'll get easter, thanksgiving off etc.. if you are not doing anything important.

4. The food is pretty good, it's easy to eat healthy. In farnham the food is alright too, but probably just tastes so good to most people because they've been eating boxed lunches and IMP's all week.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Jun 2008)

And  that should be sufficient. That, and everything else already posted on the site......available with a search.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## PTony (31 Aug 2008)

Heya, i am new to the forums, well at least newly registered i have been following these forums for awhile though.

Before i say anything, I'd like to apologize in advance if these questions were posted somewhere and were answered but i have used the search function several times and i was unable to find the information I've been looking for. I applied back in May for Reserve, i put a lot of thought in to going Reg Force but due to some personal(nothing bad) things going on in my life i decided to stick with Reserve, for now anyway. Recently i have completed the application process and i have been put on the merit list, so its just a matter of time before i start BMQ i think, however it looks like I'll be doing a weekend BMQ and i am completely cool with that. My question is, and out of curiosity, is it possible for a Reservist to request and be put on a Reg/Full time BMQ course that would start sometime in the fall? I understand that i would have to talk to my Unit for something like this, but the person i need to speak with is on leave at the moment so I'm just a bit anxious to hear if anyone has ever done something like this or if it was even possible.

Another question i have may not be for this topic, but i don't want to make several threads here so i figure I'll ask here. At the moment my girlfriend is in the States, and after my BMQ if i am able to and have to the time I'd like to go down there and stay with her for a bit. She really wants to see me in uniform, so my question is, would i be able to wear my CADPAT Uniform while traveling in to the States?

Thank you all in advance for any answers or simply reading my post here.


----------



## Franko (31 Aug 2008)

PTony said:
			
		

> Heya, i am new to the forums, well at least newly registered i have been following these forums for awhile though.
> 
> Before i say anything, I'd like to apologize in advance if these questions were posted somewhere and were answered but i have used the search function several times and i was unable to find the information I've been looking for. I applied back in May for Reserve, i put a lot of thought in to going Reg Force but due to some personal(nothing bad) things going on in my life i decided to stick with Reserve, for now anyway. Recently i have completed the application process and i have been put on the merit list, so its just a matter of time before i start BMQ i think, however it looks like I'll be doing a weekend BMQ and i am completely cool with that. My question is, and out of curiosity, is it possible for a Reservist to request and be put on a Reg/Full time BMQ course that would start sometime in the fall? I understand that i would have to talk to my Unit for something like this, but the person i need to speak with is on leave at the moment so I'm just a bit anxious to hear if anyone has ever done something like this or if it was even possible.



No. Reservists go on either weekends (such as yourself) or during the summer. They never go on Reg Force BMQ...if you wanted to go on one, join the Regs.



> Another question i have may not be for this topic, but i don't want to make several threads here so i figure I'll ask here. At the moment my girlfriend is in the States, and after my BMQ if i am able to and have to the time I'd like to go down there and stay with her for a bit. She really wants to see me in uniform, so my question is, would i be able to wear my CADPAT Uniform while traveling in to the States?



No. You will not be allowed.

Regards


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2008)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> They never go on Reg Force BMQ...



That being said, my BMQ in 1993 had a female Naval Reservist on it. These days, with the lack of space for RegF recruits, theres no room for reservists.


----------



## kratz (31 Aug 2008)

This past October 2008, I taught a portion of the Borden BMQ to all four platoons. On each of those platoons I was aware of 2-3 Air or Naval Reserve Recruits on the BMQ. As a clerk processing files from the CFRC, we receive files year round in the Ship's Office and if someone is available and willing, there is a possibility to be loaded onto a Fall, Winter or Spring BMQ. 

To say that all PRes only get weekend or summer BMQ is not an accurate answer.


----------



## Franko (31 Aug 2008)

kratz said:
			
		

> This past October 2008, I taught a portion of the Borden BMQ to all four platoons. On each of those platoons I was aware of 2-3 Air or Naval Reserve Recruits on the BMQ. As a clerk processing files from the CFRC, we receive files year round in the Ship's Office and if someone is available and willing, there is a possibility to be loaded onto a Fall, Winter or Spring BMQ.
> 
> To say that all PRes only get weekend or summer BMQ is not an accurate answer.



Must be rather rare then, I've never heard of it nor seen it happen.

I know a few Plt WOs in St Jean and having just got off the phone with one of them he claims the same for the past 3 years.

Regards


----------



## kratz (31 Aug 2008)

My DH is doing this week's intake tomorrow, in Borden I will ask how many are on this course.   Out of 400 recruits that are all treated the same, if 12-20 are PRes, it is easy to lose sight that some are not Reg Force. To state that no PRes are on a Reg Force BMQ is not accurate though, rare as it may be.


----------



## Franko (31 Aug 2008)

kratz said:
			
		

> My DH is doing this week's intake tomorrow, in Borden I will ask how many are on this course.   Out of 400 recruits that are all treated the same, if 12-20 are PRes, it is easy to lose sight that some are not Reg Force. To state that no PRes are on a Reg Force BMQ is not accurate though, rare as it may be.



Again, a Plt WO that knows everyone of his candidates in St Jean and interviews them has told me directly that he's never had one nor has there been one put through in 3 years.

Regards


----------



## kratz (31 Aug 2008)

It may be that St Jean no longer takes PRes pers for the fall, winter, spring courses because those courses that run in Borden take them in. This is why I will track down an confirm that yes, PRes are loaded onto Reg Force courses....depending on some factors.

If you are part of an Army Reserve unit, you will most likely be required to attend a weekend BMQ or a summer BMQ. For NavRes and ARAF members, your BMQ is normally in the winter, spring or summer BMQs.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2008)

The OP's odds are very slim...........moving on


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Aug 2008)

IIRC, the BMQs being run in Borden belong to the NRTD (Naval Reserve Training Det, or something like that).  I don't think they belong to the same org as CFLRS.  In fall 2006, I was looking at a few Instructor positions up there, and in emails back and forth with the POC I had there (a Nav Res Lt(N) and a Lt Cmdr) they indicated that they trained a mix of Res/Reg recruits, depending on the needs of various units.  As I received an offer for a position at CFLRS, I never did go to that unit and I can't confirm either way but thats what I was getting from their CoC.

From my (short) stint at CFLRS as an Instructor, there were no PRes recruits at the Mega;  the only PRes there were staff/instructors.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Aug 2008)

RubberTree said:
			
		

> The food in St Jean...
> Everyone complains about the food in St Jean...it is cafeteria food...it is mass produced...it is meant to satisfy the void and keep you running.
> It isn't really that bad. There is always salad, always soup, always juice, milk and pop. If you want to eat healthy, you can...if you want to eat grease for 3 months, you can do that too, its your choice.
> Don't whine about the food...its not Mom's cooking for sure but its free, its warm, its healthy (if you make the right choices) and there is variety. There will be other things to complain about while you are there...leave the hard working kitchen staff alone...heck, even say please and thank you to them, I'm sure they will appreciate it.
> ...



Also point to note...the kitchen that supplies the food to the Jnr Ranks/Recruit mess is also the exact same one that supplies the food to the Sgts, WOs and Officers Mess.  Having ate in the Jnr Ranks/Recruit mess when I was the Course Marching NCO, I can tell you that, when I was there, the food was the same on either side, and honestly, it was not that bad IMO.  There was also, for the most part, never a shortage of time to eat, unless you spent more time flapping your gums than chewing with them.  When I was Marching NCO, I was the last mbr of my platoon to eat (after the Crse Snr informed me all recruits were thru the line) and I then ate;  the recruits had as much time to eat as I did.

Most of the time that I saw wasted was the SMF (slow moving f**ks) in the line that thought making a salad was an art and should be done over a period of 5 minutes and held the whole line up...until they were encouraged to get moving.


----------



## danchapps (31 Aug 2008)

When my platoon was rushing through the line I used to get ticked at the SMF's so I'd say "Time to G&G buddy" (G&G=grab & go). Shortest lunch, was week 2 I think, after waiting in the mother of all lines, with a bunch of SMF's in front I think I had about 4 minutes to chow down what I had and get the hell out of there. Our PL. warrant always used to ask if we had enough time to eat, so as to adjust our schedule accordingly, that time we said no, and explained what happened. We always had time after that one.


Edit to add: The food was great for the most part, and the serving staff was great. They could always tell which folks were getting the snot beat out of them (figuratively speaking of course) and would always have that little smile to cheer you up just when you needed it.


----------



## canadian_moose (31 Aug 2008)

borden runs courses for reg force bmq in sept, and again in january.  in the summertime they run the 9 week navy reserve bmq


----------



## kratz (31 Aug 2008)

Borden's NRTD is a a sub-unit of CFLRS and all BMQ corses are taught under their standards. The majority of reservists are taught during the summer course, but a number of seats are filled throuhout the year if there are students available to attened the fall, winer or sping courses.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Aug 2008)

Hmmm.  I think I'll take the winer course!  I like red and white...I'm easy to please.   >


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2008)

I'm seeing a bat and i'm seeing a horse.......wonder where this is going  :-\


----------



## NL_engineer (31 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm seeing a bat and i'm seeing a horse.......wonder where this is going  :-\



I thing it has gone there already  : 

:deadhorse:


----------



## Celticgirl (31 Aug 2008)

kratz said:
			
		

> This past October 2008, I taught a portion of the Borden BMQ to all four platoons.



October 2008 isn't here yet. 

{I know I'm a bit anal about numbers and such, but in my future trade, my attention to detail will be an asset.}


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> my attention to detail will be an asset.}



Dont worry, some of us will double check anyways


----------



## Celticgirl (31 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Dont worry, some of us will double check anyways



Sounds like a wise thing to do.  8)


----------



## Loachman (31 Aug 2008)

PTony said:
			
		

> would i be able to wear my CADPAT Uniform while traveling in to the States?



Pack it and take it with you, and model it indoors. You have no authority to wear it out and about.


----------



## SupersonicMax (31 Aug 2008)

Unless you tick "Authorized to wear uniform" on the leave pass


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Unless you tick "Authorized to wear uniform" on the leave pass



Provided that the person aproving your leave pass doesnt say " i dont think so".


----------



## Franko (31 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Provided that the person aproving your leave pass doesnt say " i dont think so".



...and then laughs his or her head off reading the *required submitted memo* as to why you'd want to wear CADPAT in a foreign country.        :

Regards


----------



## George Wallace (31 Aug 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Unless you tick "Authorized to wear uniform" on the leave pass



Unfortunately that does not apply to CADPAT.  It is for DEUs.


----------



## SupersonicMax (1 Sep 2008)

Where does it say that, George?  Recce, where does it say it requires a memo?


----------



## Franko (1 Sep 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Where does it say that, George?  Recce, where does it say it requires a memo?



Well, for the past 20 years it's been SOP to submit one anytime I wanted to wear it, as did my peers and subordinates, during leave.

It's for wearing DEUs, not combats at that. He's traveling to a foreign country and requires permission to go as well.

I don't have the references in my house at 2333 hours and I'm on pre-deployment leave....do some homework on Tuesday in your spare time.

Regards


----------



## SupersonicMax (1 Sep 2008)

I knwo you require permission to travel abroad.  However, I've never seen any reference saying you can't wear anything other than DEU.  Unfortunately, I'm travelling to Cold Lake on Tuesday, so I can't really check the references...


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I knwo you require permission to travel abroad.  However, I've never seen any reference saying you can't wear anything other than DEU.  Unfortunately, I'm travelling to Cold Lake on Tuesday, so I can't really check the references...



DEUs or CADPAT asside, you canot self-authorize. Thats why theres a yes or no box.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Where does it say that, George?  Recce, where does it say it requires a memo?



What did they teach you in officer school?

CFAO 16-1 Leave

DRESS ON LEAVE
14.    The wearing of uniform while on leave is governed by  QR&O 17.04,
When Uniform To Be Worn, and the CF Dress Manual.  An Officer Commanding a
Command (OCC) may prescribe the conditions governing the wearing of uniform
on leave by members serving under his command.

15.    Members travelling in service aircraft on leave shall wear a uniform
unless the wearing of civilian clothes has been authorized in accordance
with 20-20, Service Airlift -Personnel.

==================================================

QR&O 17.04

17.04 – WHEN UNIFORM WORN

(1) Unless the Chief of the Defence Staff otherwise directs, an officer or non-commissioned member:

     (a) on duty shall wear uniform; and

     (b) not on duty may wear civilian clothes.

(2) An officer or non-commissioned member who desires to wear uniform while on leave outside Canada shall request permission to do so at the time that the member applies for the leave.

(3) Paragraph (2) does not apply to an officer or non-commissioned member serving in a ship outside Canada when on leave at or in the vicinity of a port, in which the ship is lying.

(4) When a request for permission to wear uniform is made under paragraph (2), the authority having power to approve the leave:

     (a) may, subject to any restrictions imposed by the Chief of the Defence Staff, approve the request if the leave is to be spent in any country

          (i) of the Commonwealth,

          (ii) of the North Atlantic Treaty Organization, or

           (iii) in which Canadian Forces are stationed in accordance with any instrument entered into by Canada; and

     (b) shall, in all other cases, refer the request to National Defence Headquarters.

(5) Where permission is granted to wear uniform on leave outside Canada, the authority granting the leave shall record the permission on the leave form and, where permission has been given under subparagraph (4)(b):

     (a) if the authority granting the leave is outside Canada, he shall:

          (i) inform the Canadian representative in the country concerned, or

          (ii) if there is no Canadian representative in the country concerned, inform the representative of the United Kingdom; and

     (b) if the authority granting the leave is in Canada, the Chief of the Defence Staff shall cause the Department of External Affairs to be notified.

 ============================================================================================




17.01 – UNIFORMS

Members of the Canadian Forces shall wear the uniforms prescribed by the Chief of the Defence Staff.


17.02 – PERSONAL APPEARANCE

The dress and appearance of officers and non-commissioned members shall on all occasions be such as to reflect credit on the Service.

==========================================================================================

CANADIAN FORCES DRESS INSTRUCTIONS    A-AD-265-000/AG-001

CHAPTER 1

INTRODUCTION

10.  To ensure that the required standard for the wear of uniform in public is maintained, local dress instructions shall conform to policy approved by the Chief of the Defence Staff.  Commanders shall not permit diminishment of this standard.  Only service dress orders of dress are prescribed for:

     a.  unrestricted wear in public;

     b.  wear by personnel on regularly scheduled CF passenger aircraft; and

     c.  wear by personnel when travelling on duty in uniform regardless of the means of transportation being used.

11.  Commanders may limit orders of service dress acceptable for wear in public.

12.  Other categories of dress may be authorized to be worn in public by members whose duties require them to do so.  Wear of such orders of dress is restricted to travel to and from place of duty.  Only essential stopovers, authorized by Commanders of Commands to meet local requirements, may be permitted.

===================================================================================


SERVICE DRESS is DEUs, not COMBAT/CADPAT.


----------



## SupersonicMax (1 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator, but ticking that box and you CO signing the leave pass, it does authorizes you doesn't it?

GW:  Officer School was 8 years ago. My memory isn't ethernal 

Max


----------



## Franko (1 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> CFAO 16-1 Leave
> 
> DRESS ON LEAVE
> 14.    The wearing of uniform while on leave is governed by  QR&O 17.04,
> ...



Thanks George. 

Regards


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> GW:  Officer School was 8 years ago. My memory isn't ethernal
> 
> Max



It may have been eight years ago, but some of those points should have been engraved into your brain.  Dress and Deportment.  Walking Out Dress.  Dress Regs.


----------



## SupersonicMax (1 Sep 2008)

I'm sorry it didn't.  I didn't memorize every chapter of the CFAO QR&O on dress and deportment.  IMHO, if I can refer to it or get refered to it, I'm good to go.  If I know, I know.  If I don't, I'll check before I do anything.  

Rules change.  Habbits don't.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I'm sorry it didn't.  I didn't memorize every chapter of the CFAO QR&O on dress and deportment.  IMHO, if I can refer to it or get refered to it, I'm good to go.  If I know, I know.  If I don't, I'll check before I do anything.
> 
> Rules change.  Habbits don't.



 ???

OK.  What military did you join?  Dress and Deportment have been drilled into Recruits (Officer and NCM alike) from day one of Enrolment.  This is something no member of the CF can claim ignorance about.



Oh!  Just to add.  In case any of you are Charged for not following the Dress Codes laid out by the CF and you plead that you didn't know; well that won't wash.  You were told, even if it was years ago at Recruit School.   The majic words there are: "You were told" when you received your Instruction of where, when and how to wear your uniform at Recruit School and in various Orders since you joined.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> CDN Aviator, but ticking that box and you CO signing the leave pass, it does authorizes you doesn't it?



Yes but you missed my point. The CO authorizes it, not you. If he doesnt want you to, he will send the leave pass back to you.

What part of "you cant self-authorize" did you not understand ?


----------



## SupersonicMax (1 Sep 2008)

I know I can't self authorize it, and I've never did it's okay to do it.  I said tick the box, the CO will sign it if he feels it's okay.  It's not HIS job to tick the box.  You don't need a memo to "authorize" you to wear your Uniform!  The leave pass is sufficient.


----------



## SupersonicMax (1 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> OK.  What military did you join?  Dress and Deportment have been drilled into Recruits (Officer and NCM alike) from day one of Enrolment.  This is something no member of the CF can claim ignorance about.
> 
> ...



Yup, dress and deportment were "drilled" into us, just not EVERY single small aspect of it (we didn't have much leave on my BOTC, 2 week ends if I recall, so we couldn't really have "drilled" into us this aspect of D&D).  What they did though was tell us where to look to find regs, which is, IMHO, much more important than knowing them by heart.  As I said, regs change.  How to look for them don't.  Anytime I have a doubt on something, or I'm about to do something that has the potential to put me in a lot of trouble if I do it wrong, I look at the regs.  Always worked so far.   Oh, and if I took example on my Platoon Commander, I would have been charged and dishonorably discharged from the CF for what he did on our BOTC...  That is the officer school I went to...

Max


----------



## SupersonicMax (1 Sep 2008)

I'm not saying I,m right, however I think the way I do things have been working out great for me so far.  

I'm glad I amaze you.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I'm not saying I,m right, however I think the way I do things have been working out great for me so far.



Dont worry, us NCOs will pick up the slack. I'm expected to know the regs so i can correct people on the spot. having to say " dont move until i can check the book" ruins the effect.


----------



## SupersonicMax (1 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator, nobody has been picking up the slack for me, but thank you.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> CDN Aviator, nobody has been picking up the slack for me, but thank you.



Someone needs to.......


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Sep 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I'm not saying I,m right, however I think the way I do things have been working out great for me so far.
> 
> I'm glad I amaze you.



.....and being a troll will get you smoked. Here's the lowdown. Quit being an ass and arguing because your in your room with no friends and nothing to do. Your whole last bout of idiocy was immature, stupid and totally uncalled for from a person supposedly of your rank. Turn off your computer and go find a friend to have a beer with and quit wasting our time with your inane posts. Better yet, get your CWO to explain the facts of life to you. Take him a list and see how far you get with this line of argumentation.

Need it spelt out clearer for you?

Good for you. You've gotten another thread locked.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

